

Ask HN: We made a fitness website and We need your opinion - paweleca

We created MadBody.com. You can browse through workout plans, and meal plans or if you are experienced you can create your own workout plan&#x2F;meal plan. We know the site needs a lot more work but maybe you can provide us with feedback that we would concentrate on. You don&#x27;t need to sign up to browse through the website.
======
gk1
My thoughts, in the order that they occurred to me:

\- The first thing I looked at was the carousel slider. Unfortunately it was
completely useless and told me nothing about the service. "Lower body warmup"?
"Power for sprinters"? What? What am I looking at? Get rid of this.

\- OK, I see the description below the slider now. This should be front-and-
center, instead of some random stock images. But now I'm prompted to "sign
up". Well, that's not very compelling. Why should I sign up? Saying "Well
because this is a site where I can track progress, blah blah..." is not really
an answer. Instead of a stale description you should highlight the _benefits_
of the service. For example: "People who plan, track, and share their workout
progress are 50% more likely to meet their fitness goals." (Button) [Get
Started]

\- I thought the "Fat Loss" and "Build Muscle" titles were links. They're
colorful, large, and underlined... They look _a lot_ like links. So do the
subtitles below them ("Workout Plans", "Meal Plans").

\- The other homepage sections just seem like a collection of random stock
images. Again, the titles here are very stale and don't compel me to do
anything. The visitor still has little idea of what's going on here, and is
wondering why they shouldn't just close the tab. Instead of showing random
stock photos, use the space to highlight benefits of the site and entice them
to give it a try.

(I help startups with this sort of thing. See profile for more info.)

------
weddpros
Nice ! I like how you've organized the website.

IMHO :

\- 60 minutes workouts may be _a little_ intimidating for some

\- you could tag workouts "@Home" vs. "@the Gym", depending on required
equipment

\- _maybe_ you should say who you are, and yes, justify you have some form of
authority to provide workout/diet advice... I'd like it more personal, like a
private coach...

Lastly, Small problem with quotes:
[http://imgur.com/fvliwtG](http://imgur.com/fvliwtG) (at least on Chrome and
Firefox / OSX)

~~~
paweleca
Thank You for your feedback!

We are planing to implement filter where user will be able to filter workouts
by body parts, equipment, duration so that should solve first two problems.

All workout/meal plans are created by a person who graduated with exercise
science. We will consider making it more personal. Thank You again for your
comment.

------
paweleca
Link: [http://madbody.com/](http://madbody.com/)

